# Noob looking for a room



## flexwingdriver (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi I'm Jeff and I'm new here. For many years I've lived abroad, then I came back to the UK about 7 years ago. Now I've decided I want out once again.

I went to the Place in the sun event at Olympia yesterday and got some great info regarding Spain. Along with the great info were a lot of agents promising to roll out the red carpet if I came down for a few days to view properties. On the face of it I thought this was rather flattering and helpful but then realised I'd be their prisoner for the time I'm there limiting where I can go and places I can see.

So I've decided to go about this another way. At least in my head it works just fine! 
I thought I'd drive down or fly and rent a car, whatever and possibly find a dear expat that might put me up. For the exchange of some coin someone might be able to rent me a room/garage/ chicken coop for perhaps a month or so. I was also thinking that I could tie this in with some Spanish lessons if someone can point me toward a local language school.

I'm thinking of basing myself to start off with around Torrevieja.

Is there anyone that might be able to help me with this. I'm laid back, honest and happy to pay my way.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

flexwingdriver said:


> Hi I'm Jeff and I'm new here. For many years I've lived abroad, then I came back to the UK about 7 years ago. Now I've decided I want out once again.
> 
> I went to the Place in the sun event at Olympia yesterday and got some great info regarding Spain. Along with the great info were a lot of agents promising to roll out the red carpet if I came down for a few days to view properties. On the face of it I thought this was rather flattering and helpful but then realised I'd be their prisoner for the time I'm there limiting where I can go and places I can see.
> 
> ...


lol - you saw through the agents then 

if you look at our _*FAQs & useful info thread*_ (stuck at the top of these discussion threads) there's a section about volunteering for board with some links


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

flexwingdriver said:


> Hi I'm Jeff and I'm new here. For many years I've lived abroad, then I came back to the UK about 7 years ago. Now I've decided I want out once again.
> 
> I went to the Place in the sun event at Olympia yesterday and got some great info regarding Spain. Along with the great info were a lot of agents promising to roll out the red carpet if I came down for a few days to view properties. On the face of it I thought this was rather flattering and helpful but then realised I'd be their prisoner for the time I'm there limiting where I can go and places I can see.
> 
> ...


Much simpler to look at the link that xabiachica has given you, leave the car behind, and fly over.
You will need to fulfil some economic requirements and health coverage. More info in the FAQ.
There are also hostals and fondas in some places which are cheap places to stay and eat in in a lot of towns/ villages


----------



## flexwingdriver (Mar 31, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> lol - you saw through the agents then
> 
> if you look at our _*FAQs & useful info thread*_ (stuck at the top of these discussion threads) there's a section about volunteering for board with some links


I sure did. I understand their business model and for some that don't have the time to fluff around, own a satnav or are unsure of themselves it may well be what they're looking for. I like to take time visiting properties, weighing it all up and coming to my own decisions and I don't like to be hurried in the process so the DIY Jeff version is my way to go about this. I've never been into an estate agent that won't show me a property when asked 

Thanks for the heads up on the sticky btw!

Jeff


----------



## flexwingdriver (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi unfortunately I didn't get much from the FAQs & useful info thread or did I miss something. I think I was looking in the right place. 

Jeff


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

flexwingdriver said:


> Hi unfortunately I didn't get much from the FAQs & useful info thread or did I miss something. I think I was looking in the right place.
> 
> Jeff


¿¿¿???
post 1 Residency requirements
4 driving in Spain including threads bout bringing cars
5 healthcare
6 VOLUNTEER programmes

Need I go on?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

flexwingdriver said:


> I've never been into an estate agent that won't show me a property when asked


Never looked for real estate in Spain before then? 



> ¿¿¿???


I think he just wants to visit for a month and look around first. Whilst good info to read there is nothing about renting a chicken coop anywhere in the FAQs. I've looked. 

If you are looking for a holiday letting then places like idealista.com or even ownersdirect are a start.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

flexwingdriver said:


> Hi unfortunately I didn't get much from the FAQs & useful info thread or did I miss something. I think I was looking in the right place.
> 
> Jeff





Pesky Wesky said:


> ¿¿¿???
> post 1 Residency requirements
> 4 driving in Spain including threads bout bringing cars
> 5 healthcare
> ...


clearly not 

here's a link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## flexwingdriver (Mar 31, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> clearly not
> 
> here's a link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


No you don't need to go on. I heard you the first time.  If you read my original post you'll note that I'm looking for a room/bolthole for a month to come and view properties. 

I'm aware of the other issues I'll need to confront in the future and no doubt I'll be back to that thread at a later date but for now it's not relevant. 

Thanks for the heads-up all the same.

Jeff


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

on that FAQs thread, the post with links to volunteer work has links to organisations which arrange places where you can work in exchange for board....... did you not post that you were interested in doing that?

also - on the rental post you'll find links for renting - some (all?) of those websites have sections for holiday/short term rentals too


----------



## flexwingdriver (Mar 31, 2014)

Nope, I'm just looking for a place to stay. Nothing has changed, I'm not looking to work and get boarding. I'm on a property hunt. Oh and getting some rays might be nice too.


----------

